# Tool allowances



## Yaser51 (Sep 21, 2016)

I was wondering how everyone goes about power and all types of tools used in our trade.

Do you have to buy your own and pay for all repairs if they break?

We are thinking about going to a $500 annual tool allowance with the exception of drain cleaning equipment. 

Feedback would be great on what has worked best for you with not getting abused.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I pay for my own, don't get a tool allowance. But I get what I want, i know my boss would take the cheap route. That also means I have total control on who I let use my tools, which is only a few people. Heck, i would love a $500 annual tool allowance.

I have a cousin that works at a big shop and he has to buy his own tools. Just not the camera, drain cleaning and jetting equipment.

You won't get abused, you did a proper intro.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

When I worked for a commission based service company they had it setup where every call a dollar went to a tool account and a dollar went to your retirement account. If you run 3-4 calls a day the money adds up pretty quick. 

There's always cheap employees that don't buy decent or enough tools on their own so this somewhat forces them to buy tools. They can't cash out the account. Benefits the company also because they get the tax write off.

The company did supply the big items like drain equipment.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Bought all my own hand tools & cordless. Hole Hawgs, threaders, sewer equip, primary cords, sawzall, all company supplied. No tool allowance.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Company provides all power tools. Employees pay for cordless. New apprentices can receive a bag with standard hand tools if they want. They will deduct whatever they can afford to pay it back. Any employee can purchase tools on the account under 200.00 and get 50 bucks deducted weekly. Over 200.00 needs approval. One of my apprentices got written up for spending 203.00 :laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The company I work for picks up the tab for any power tools. I just give them the catalogue number of the kit I want and it shows up. I buy all the hand tools.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Hand tools we buy ourselves. Power tools and things like Sawzall blades and bits are supplied by the shop. We get corded tools since our boss is old fashioned. Most of us have bought our own set of cordless tools to make life easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

We must bring groove lock pliers, torpedo, and tape or stick rule. Contractor supplies all other tools and consumables. If those three items are broken, contractor replaces.


----------

